# leapers Accushot Swat Scope 8-32 x 56



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

any1 ever used this scope? or heard anything about it, any advice will help thanks.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have one my AR15. Great scope for the money. very clear on 32x power . side wheel is very nice. hunting magazines always tell people 3 x 9 scopes are all you need, thats because there advestizers what you to buy a 3x9 scope 1st than find out you need a bigger scope later. i would go with the highest power scope i could find. Nikko makes a 10 x 50 x 60 i would love to have. marty.


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

does your ar-15 have a fixed carry handle or a flat top?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

My AR15 is a flat top. scope is way to big to mount on top of handle. marty


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

dang mine is a carry handle. what would you suggest? want something with about that power is it possible?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

will if you mounting on the carry handle i would go with some kind of compact scope. 2x7x32. burris or leapold. i really dont think a big scope will work on top of the handle to well. marty


----------

